# Which carbon arrow for son's bow?



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ATers,
My 11-year old son is an avid shooter and just moved up to a PSE t/d "Razorback" 25#, but I don't know anything about arrows and spines for trad gear.

He used to use cedar shafts we made up, but is eating them up too fast now. He would like to go after small game. His distance from anchor point to 1.5 in past (target side) riser is 24", so about that is the right overall length. Any thoughts on make / model number for carbon shafts?

Thanks much,

JK


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd get some Easton Axis Juniors, they're good for up to 45#s and are super tough.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Get him some Beman ICS Carbon hunter Juniors. they are universal up to #40 and much cheaper than Axis.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

Gold Tip falcons or Bemans


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Aluminums might be the way to go... 

Kegan will know what will work though


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thanks...*

Thanks all...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

if you go carbons go with the gold tips because they are cheap durable and accurate
if you go with alluminum go with the easton jazz:thumbs_up


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I'd get some Easton Axis Juniors, they're good for up to 45#s and are super tough.


+1 on that


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks all...*

Thanks very much...alum or carbon? Any preferences?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dryspell said:


> Gold Tip falcons or Bemans


agreed, Falcons all the way


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you go carbons, you may want to have them cut a little long so they are not so stiff


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think he will be better off with aluminums and if you wen with aluminums I'd get the Easton Jazz's.

Jake


----------



## Soybeanio (Dec 23, 2008)

BEMANS

http://www.nationalarcherysupply.com/contents/en-us/p1865_Beman_ICS_Bowhunter_ARROWS.html

buy those shafts and then get everything else separately. bemans are great. that's provided he doesn't lose arrows often cuz they're kind of expensive.


----------

